# Can't decide 5d mark iii or mark iv



## STR8SHOOTR (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm  new to this forum and would like to say hello.

I have the first gen of the 7d and its time to go 5d. I take pictures for fun. I'm not a professional and want to upgrade. Should I spend the extra coin for the Mark iv or will I be happy with the mark iii? I would hate to buy the mark iii and regret my purchase. What do you think? What should I do?

Thanks, Todd


----------



## jaomul (Aug 31, 2017)

A friend who id respect his opinion went from a 3 to a 4 and says the 4 does everything better


----------



## goooner (Aug 31, 2017)

Will your lenses work on the 5D's? The new 80d, and 77d are also pretty good upgrades on your 7d, and much cheaper.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Aug 31, 2017)

goooner said:


> Will your lenses work on the 5D's? The new 80d, and 77d are also pretty good upgrades on your 7d, and much cheaper.


Yes all my lenses will work and want to go to a full frame sensor.


----------



## runnah (Aug 31, 2017)

If spending the money on the 4 is no big deal for you financially, go for it. If getting the 4 will break the bank then the 3 is the better choice.

I am a current 3 user and I rented the 4 for an event I had so shoot and frankly I wasn't all that impressed. Certainly not for the money.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2017)

I test shot the D800,D4, 5D-III, and D3x several years back....ALL were very, very impressive cameras. The 5D-III had a super feel in hand, and shot great too. I bet the IV is even better, but the III would likely be a very nice upgrade for anybdy coming from a lower-placed Canon model.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, I have owned the 5D3 for about 4 years and I love it, it take awesome photos feels good in my hands. I mostly do food/drinks/architectural now but I did shoot weddings back in the day. With that said I don't use the camera to its fullest potential, so for me a little bit upgrade the 4 is it would be enough for me to spend the extra money. 



STR8SHOOTR said:


> or will I be happy with the mark iii


This is a loaded question, we don't know what would make you happy. Are you looking to just have a full frame, are you looking for more MP, Wifi, 4k video...etc. compare each bodies spec and see if there is something you really want over the other.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Aug 31, 2017)

jaomul said:


> A friend who id respect his opinion went from a 3 to a 4 and says the 4 does everything better





FotosbyMike said:


> Welcome to the forum, I have owned the 5D3 for about 4 years and I love it, it take awesome photos feels good in my hands. I mostly do food/drinks/architectural now but I did shoot weddings back in the day. With that said I don't use the camera to its fullest potential, so for me a little bit upgrade the 4 is it would be enough for me to spend the extra money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah mainly full frame but also wi fi and 4k are a close second. I believe if I dont go all in I will be pissed off at myself for being a cheap skate. But again $1000+ savings is a big bit of $$


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 31, 2017)

Do you have a 4k tv? Do you need your pics uploaded to web before the shoot is over? 

I think I do. I have the same dilemma. Im considering 6dmii as well.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 31, 2017)

I own both camera bodies.  The IV is generally better in every way. 

The IV has Dual-Pixel CMOS AF built-in to the sensor which allows for full-time auto-focus when shooting video.  If you shoot video this is a really big deal (focus tracking is impressive).  It also does 4k.  

It has built-in WiFi & NFC.  It has built-in GPS.

It has a touch-screen display.  

It's a bit higher sensor resolution.  It has more dynamic range (nearly 2 more stops).  It has slightly better ISO (although the 5D III is already impressive in that department). 

It's continuous burst frame rate is just a little faster.

It's auto-focus system is slightly better than the 5D III (although the 5D III's AF system is impressive already.)

Basically the IV is better than the III in every way I can think of.   In some ways it's only slightly better.  But for other things it has features the 5D III doesn't have at all.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Aug 31, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Do you have a 4k tv? Do you need your pics uploaded to web before the shoot is over?
> 
> I think I do. I have the same dilemma. Im considering 6dmii as well.


Yeah 4k TV and 4k Oppo blu ray player. Plus the future will be 4k. Thought about the 6d as well. But you can get the 5d Miii for the same price. I'll have the camera for 10 yrs most likely. gonna go for the 5d Markiv from BH for 3299 plus they give you a few extras. I dont like gray market or EBay. I always try to ordewr from BH photo. $300 is worth buying from an authorized dealer.


----------



## weepete (Sep 1, 2017)

agree, the mkiii is good, the iv is better.


----------



## lance70 (Nov 6, 2017)

I highly doubt you would regret a 5d MIII, as with most new camera bodies you will notice a difference with better high ISO performance but if you shoot in good light at 5.6 or f8 you will probably not be able to tell which camera it came from.....I have shot with both Canon and Nikon, FX & DX and can fool people every time by posting a group of pictures and people have no clue which came from a new body either being Nikon or Canon or which came from my older 5d MII......Most people on here will tell you this and it's very true, put the money in a good lens........Bodies will come and go.......I own the 80d and 5D MII, I still find myself using the older camera just because I don't need the features of the 80d as much.... I don't care about video at all, so that's another question you need to ask yourself, are you really going to shoot video? You can't go wrong with either body, just don't let people talk you into always getting the latest body......I still have pics from my Nikon D90 of the same statue in my back yard.....taken with all the bodies and lenses I have owned....and the D90 with the 85mm 1.8 lens looks as good as anything I have owned since.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2017)

I would say that you'll see a big difference no matter which one you get. But if you aren't a professional and are one to keep a camera for a long time, I'd say go with the IV because it is that much newer and will be fine for a long time. Not that the III isn't but it is older and I think that they general upgrades on the IV are worth it for most people.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Nov 9, 2017)

Sorry for not keeping you updated. I decided to buy the 5D Mark IV and love it. I went from a 7D and it is a nice all rounded upgrade for me. The Nikon 850 gave me a big decision to make also. It can down to that I have to much invested in glass to go that route. I'm also just an amature photographer and I believe I made a rather good choice.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 19, 2017)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a 4k tv? Do you need your pics uploaded to web before the shoot is over?
> ...


FYI, the 5DIV 4K abilities are considered pretty much by the entire industry to be unusable due to its old codec which creates huge files.
Quality is excellent but it goes through SD cards like a drunk through booze.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 19, 2017)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Sorry for not keeping you updated. I decided to buy the 5D Mark IV and love it. .


Oh, just saw this post, congrats, I think you will be happy at the long run for getting the MkIV, its an impressive camera and if I was in the canon system that's the camera I would get.
But then I have the D850 so no jealousy here on my part hee hee


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 19, 2017)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Sorry for not keeping you updated. I decided to buy the 5D Mark IV and love it. I went from a 7D and it is a nice all rounded upgrade for me. The Nikon 850 gave me a big decision to make also. It can down to that I have to much invested in glass to go that route. I'm also just an amature photographer and I believe I made a rather good choice.



It looks to be a very good camera.  Can't chase specs everytime something new comes out.  Unless your filthy rich.  Then your constantly learning new bodies all the time.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> It looks to be a very good camera.  Can't chase specs everytime something new comes out.  Unless your filthy rich.  Then your constantly learning new bodies all the time.


That's so true, learning a new camera is a process, to me it takes so long to know my camera inside out, while I have my D850 for over a month I am still feeling like its a total stranger, still learning to know it.
These pro level cameras like the 5DIV and D850 are complex piece of technology and it takes time to learn I, some longer then others.


----------



## kalgra (Nov 23, 2017)

I got my MKiv a few months back and really love it! Although I came from a 6D so was a big improvement for me. There are only two things I wish they had done differently. No AA filter, and the same tilty twisty screen they put on the 6DMKii. Otherwise I couldn't be happier.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 23, 2017)

kalgra said:


> I got my MKiv a few months back and really love it! Although I came from a 6D so was a big improvement for me. There are only two things I wish they had done differently. No AA filter, and the same tilty twisty screen they put on the 6DMKii. Otherwise I couldn't be happier.


Congradulations to you on your new gear.


----------

